
Nvidia Uses AI to Render Virtual Worlds in Real Time - muraiki
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-ai-research-render-graphics,38185.html
======
chrisMyzel
Did someone find the link to the source? (The video claims that the project
has been open srced) - cheers

~~~
chrisMyzel
It's in the paper ->
[https://github.com/NVIDIA/vid2vid/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/NVIDIA/vid2vid/blob/master/README.md)

